# drifting the schumacher S in opposite direction



## Markus M3Drift (Nov 26, 2010)

07 August 2011
IDS Drift Challenge together with the DTM Race

Olli, myself and some other drifters has some great fun.
The known track on the Nürburgring - Müllenbachschleife was the place to be.
However against the usuall race direction, so going the Schumacher S downhils with quite some speed to the Dunlop corner.
The track was short, fast and difficult as well as the weather, rain, heavy rain and sunshine.

http://www.youtube.com/user/mbamm#p/a/u/0/mZqoGRCf7mg









By markusm3 at 2011-08-12









By MarkusM3 at 2011-08-12


----------

